# برنامه نویسی با محصولات مایکروسافت > برنامه نویسی مبتنی بر Microsoft .Net Framework > مقالات مرتبط با Microsoft .Net Framework > مقاله: محاسبه کاربران آنلاین در ASP.NET

## SalarSoft

با استفاده از این ابزار که برای استفاده در ASP.NET نوشته شده است می توانید تعداد کاربران آنلاین در سایت خود را مشاهده کرده و یا حتی تعداد کاربران میهمان و عضو را از هم تفکیک کنید.

محاسبه کاربران آنلاین در ASP.NET

----------


## real_unreal

دوست عزیز در سایت شما امکان عضویت مشکل دار است و امکان دریافت فایل ضمیمه وجود ندارد لطفا در صورت امکان فایل مذکور رو در اینجا هم الصاق کنید .

----------


## SalarSoft

چند تا اشکال کوچیک داشت که به برطرف شدند.
دوباره دانلود کنید.

----------


## mp2009

جناب سالار مرسی از این کار جالبی که کردید.
اما من چند تا سوال داشتم.
1 - چطور میشه این کام÷وننت رو جوری تغییر داد که یه سری اطلاعات اضافی مثل لیست تمامی کاربران مدیر و ... رو نشون بده؟  .منظورم اسمشون هست.
2- چطور میشه ip کاربرا هم نشون داد؟

----------


## SalarSoft

> جناب سالار مرسی از این کار جالبی که کردید.
> اما من چند تا سوال داشتم.
> 1 - چطور میشه این کام÷وننت رو جوری تغییر داد که یه سری اطلاعات اضافی مثل لیست تمامی کاربران مدیر و ... رو نشون بده؟  .منظورم اسمشون هست.
> 2- چطور میشه ip کاربرا هم نشون داد؟


خواهش می کنم
1- نحوه ذخیره سازی کاربران باید تغییر پیدا بکنه. یا با یه کلک می شه کاربران مدیر رو هم ذخیره کرد ولی کلک خوب نیست! مثلا می تونید در یه متغیر جداگانه لیستی از کاربران مدیر هم ذخیره بشه. ولی بهتره که کل روش ذخیره سازی تغییر کنه. برای مثال در یک struct اطلاعات کاربران ذخیره بشه.

2- همانند سوال قبلی باید روش ذخیره سازی کاربران تغییر بکنه. در حالت عادی من فقط نام کاربران رو ذخیره میکنم که برای افزودن اطلاعات اضافه باید از struct استفاده بشه.

متاسانه فعلا وقت انجام چنین کاری رو ندارم. اگه تغییرات رو انجام دادین به من ارسال کنید تا آپدیت کنم.

----------


## maryam_jamshid

کسی یه OnlineActiveUsers.dll رو برای asp.net2003  میشناسه؟؟ 
    این dll که هست برای vs.net2003 کار نمیکنه.

----------


## niloo17

سلام
ببخشید ما از این dll استفاده کردیم ولی وقتی خروج را می زنیم از تعداد اعضا آنلاین کم نمی شه ولی به تعداد کاربران انلاین اضافه می شه
ممنون می شم اکه راهنماییم کنید

----------


## bahar_engineer

سلام 

من از این فایل dll برای محاسبه کاربران عضو ومهمان استفاده کردم اما تعداد مهمان ها رو همیشه صفر می زنه و کاربران عضو همیشه با آنلاین مساوی هستند.

در واقع نمی دونم دقیقاً خطوط زیر رو در کجای سایت و در کدوم صفحات قرار بدم ؟ آیا در مسترپیج قرار بدم درسته ؟ یا وقتی کوکی کاربر مورد نظر شناسایی شد ؟



روش دوم برای زمانی است که از کنترل Login استفاده نمی کتید و روش خواص خودتان را دارید، در این صورت تنها کاری که لازم است انجام دهید این است که پس از تایید هویت شدن کاریر از کد بالا با نام کاربری وارد شده استفاده کنید، برای تاکید دوباره ان کد را در زیر می نویسم:
  OnlineActiveUsers.OnlineUsersInstance.OnlineUsers.  SetUserOnline(UserName)



و 



در حالت کلی برای اینکه کاربر در لیست محاسبه به عنوان اعضای آنلاین خارج شود باید از کد زیر بالا که برای تاکیید دوباره آن را در پایین می نویسم استفاده کتید:
 OnlineActiveUsers.OnlineUsersInstance.OnlineUsers.  SetUserOffline(UserName)
که در اینجا UserName نام کاربری است که کاربر قبلا با آن وارد سایت شده بود. دقت کنید این دقیقا باید همان کاربر باشد.



این خطوط مربوط به این صفحه هستند :


http://www.softprojects.org/fa/KB/Articles/AspNET/AspNET-Online-Active-Users-Stats.aspx?lng=fa


در واقع نمی دونم این دو خط کد رو کجای سایت قرار بدم ... لطفاً راهنمایی کنید.

اولی رو در قسمتی که کوکی کاربر عضو شناسایی می شه و اونو به صفحه مربوط هدایت می کنه گذاشتم ... نمی دونم درسته یا نه ... برای مهمان نمی دونم خط کد دومی رو کجا بذارم

----------


## SalarSoft

باید کد SetUserOnline رو دقیقا در فرم ورود یا login قرار بدید. احتمالا این در هر بازدید گذاشتید که باعث شده همه آنلاین نمایش داده بشن.

SetUserOffline رو هم باید در فرم خروج یا Logout بزارین که در این حالت کاربر از لیت اعضا حذف شده و جزو مهمانها قرار می گیره.




> بخشید ما از این dll استفاده کردیم ولی وقتی خروج را می زنیم از تعداد اعضا آنلاین کم نمی شه ولی به تعداد کاربران انلاین اضافه می شه


احتمالا ازتابع SetUserOffline استفاده نکردید. مججدا این مورد رو بررسی کن.

----------


## mzamani

سلام من همه کارهایی که گفتید انجام دادم ولی تعداد کاربران مهمان رو که 0 نشون می ده و کاربران رجیستر شده رو هم معادل کل کاربران آنلاین یعنی مهمان و غیر مهمان نشون می ده

----------


## m30world

سلام،خسته نباشید.
نمیدونم چرا همیشه همه اعداد 0 هستند این در حالی که من mod رو تو SessionState برابر InProc قرار دادم.
لازم به ذکره که کوکی ها رو هم محدود نکردم.

----------


## afsaneh2011

سلام دوستان به من كمك مي كنيد من نميتونم اين كدي رو كه بالا هست استفاده كنم براي آمار سايتم
ممنون

----------


## simicolon

با سلام
من از این dll  استفاده کردم ولی همچنان تعداد کاربران مهمان را برابر صفر نشان میدهد !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
آیا کدی وجود  دارد  که من لحاظ نکردم ؟؟؟؟؟؟
لطفا راهنماییم کنید..و
متشکرم

----------


## sambose

سلام خسته نباشید

عزیران من این dll رو در یک سایت استفاده کردم مشکلم اینه که  فقط 30 ثانیه وضعیت کاربر رو آنلاین نشون میده و بعد از 30 ثانیه آفلاین میشه روی لوکال برنامه درسته ولی روی سایت که میره این مشکل پیش میاد

ممنون می شوم اگه کسی بتونه راهنمایی کنه

----------


## S.ahmad.mirzai

توی این لینک زیر به راحتی شما می تونین *تعداد کابران آنلاین* رو خودتون به راحتی محاسبه و نمایش بدین و نیازی به Dll و غیره نداره!
http://safecode.ir/post.aspx?id=15

----------


## نیلوفر1371

سلام 
این لینکی که گذاشتید برای محاسبه کاربران انلاین میشه اموزشش رو هم بذارید یا اگر تو سایت هست راهنمایی کنید کدوم قسمته؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ممن  ون میشم

----------

